# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Pakistani Fish Curry

## Endurer

Preparation time includes marinating time. 

1/2 kg kingfish 
100 g onions 
1 teaspoon ginger-garlic paste 
1/2 teaspoon turmeric powder 
1 teaspoon red chili powder 
100 g low-fat plain yogurt 
1/2 teaspoon fenugreek seeds (methi) 
3 tablespoons oil or ghee 
2 tablespoons fresh coriander leaves, chopped,for garnishing 

2 servings Change size or US/metric 

3 hours 30 minutes 3 hrs prep 

Heat oil in a pot. 
Add onions and saute until brown. 
Grind the onions. 
Put the ground onions in a large mixing bowl. 
Add yoghurt to the ground onions. 
Add fish pieces to this, mix well and marinate the fish in this mixture for 2 hours. 
In the same oil which was used to saute the onions, add the methi seeds. 
Allow to sizzle a bit, then remove them once they turn brown. 
Add ginger-garlic paste to the same oil. 
Saute until the raw smell is gone. 
Add red chilli and turmeric powders. 
Mix well and continue to stir-fry for a few minutes. 
Add the marinated fish pieces. 
Add half a glass of water and mix well. 
Keep on low flame for 10 minutes. 
Garnish with corriander leaves. 
Serve hot with chappatis.

----------


## Zaheer



----------


## Endurer

:lol:

----------


## Ghazel

:up;

----------


## zeeast

:Smile:  nice.....

----------

